# Netflix Login Issues on Bolt



## celluloidlout (Jul 26, 2004)

I've come back into the TiVo fold after well over a decade. My last receiver was a Series 2 and am delighted by the Bolt's integration of other services. Things have come a long way! 

I've had no issues with Spotify or Amazon. However, I can't for the life of me log in to Netflix. For some reason my password isn't accepted, yet works fine on other devices. I've reset the Tivo a couple of times, doubled checked the password, but nothing seems to do the trick. 

Anyone have any idea what I might be missing?  What steps I should take next?


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

celluloidlout said:


> I've come back into the TiVo fold after well over a decade. My last receiver was a Series 2 and am delighted by the Bolt's integration of other services. Things have come a long way!
> 
> I've had no issues with Spotify or Amazon. However, I can't for the life of me log in to Netflix. For some reason my password isn't accepted, yet works fine on other devices. I've reset the Tivo a couple of times, doubled checked the password, but nothing seems to do the trick.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I might be missing?  What steps I should take next?


I had the same problem. Silly me I had a typo in my account name but did not see it. Easiest thing to do is change your Netflix password to 123456 and see if you can log in that way. If you can't check your username spelling. Otherwise you're typing in the password wrong? Change your password after you're done testing with the simple password.


----------



## celluloidlout (Jul 26, 2004)

aspexil said:


> I had the same problem. Silly me I had a typo in my account name but did not see it. Easiest thing to do is change your Netflix password to 123456 and see if you can log in that way. If you can't check your username spelling. Otherwise you're typing in the password wrong? Change your password after you're done testing with the simple password.


I'm fairly certain this isn't the case but it's quite possible.  I'll give this a go this evening.

I have noticed my username seems to be entered in correctly, and oddly enough it won't let me change it. It seems to be cached in the Tivo's memory.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

I am having this problem. No mistake with the spelling at al and can not log in into Netflix.


----------



## celluloidlout (Jul 26, 2004)

nandopr said:


> I am having this problem. No mistake with the spelling at al and can not log in into Netflix.


I should update...my issue did indeed turn out to be a typo in my email address. I have been humbled and suspect I'm overdue for a trip to update the prescription on my glasses.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

So I changed my Netflix password this morning and told it to sign out all my devices. I went to go sign in on both Roamios I had......no matter how many times I entered everything, it would not accept my password.

Turns out that some stupid decision at Tivo means you have to go into the settings on the Roamio and deactivate Netflix. (Account & System Info -> Netflix Account Info). Once I did this, I was able to login no problem.

-Kevin


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

celluloidlout said:


> I should update...my issue did indeed turn out to be a typo in my email address. I have been humbled and suspect I'm overdue for a trip to update the prescription on my glasses.


I got my new prescription glasses today. Turns out big change in just the last year.


----------

